
Ask HN: Laptop for Software Engineering student? - hsxd
Hi HN! I bought a MacBook Pro the summer of 2017, the Skylake version and figured I&#x27;d be able to use it for a long time, since that had been my experience with their laptops. Unfortunately I&#x27;m not satisfied with the computer and I&#x27;m looking at getting a new laptop for dev. I don&#x27;t play games, I just use my computer for writing code, general browsing and watching movies&#x2F;shows every now and then. I&#x27;ll be dual-booting Windows and Debian. I&#x27;m looking for a laptop that&#x27;s reliable and has good support for drivers.<p>Does HN have any good recommendations?
======
cimmanom
What about the MBP are you dissatisfied with?

